# Whatsapp ne veut pas se télécharger



## Weaver (14 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé sur iPhone puis, ne pensant plus en avoir besoin, supprimé Whatsapp il y a quelques semaines.
J'essaie de télécharger à nouveau!
Impossible !
Un avis ? Merci !


----------



## macbook60 (14 Juillet 2016)

Tu as toujours le problème


----------



## Weaver (14 Juillet 2016)

Non, le problème est réglé !
Whatsapp a accepté de charger à l'instant !


----------



## macbook60 (14 Juillet 2016)

Cool


----------

